# I'm Grateful...



## Mike Jones (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm grateful for this forum. It's the best of it's kind. I thank Kevin for starting it, Kenbo for moderating, for Rockb for steering me here, for all of the members and their contributions (and PICTURES). Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Mizer (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> I'm grateful for this forum. It's the best of it's kind. I thank Kevin for starting it, Kenbo for moderating, for Rockb for steering me here, for all of the members and their contributions (and PICTURES). Happy Thanksgiving to all.


RE: I'm Grateful... for Family.


----------

